# Cold callers - an amusing way to get rid



## irish_only (22 October 2010)

Am having so much fun now. When they ring me, I say "oh good, glad you called. I've get several nice horses for sale, or a nice litter of puppies. Which do you think you would prefer? Puppies, right, well I have some black ones and some choc ones, but it depends if you prefer a girl or a boy?"

Usually followed by a silence, and then a resounding 'CLICK'. Oh no, they've gone. Another sale lost lololol

One did giggle before they hung up.


----------



## Tangaroo (22 October 2010)

Love it! I once has someone ring trying to sell me double glazing and i just said, 'why would i need double glazing? I live in a cave!' They quickly hung up too.


----------



## Kokopelli (22 October 2010)

stilton said:



			Love it! I once has someone ring trying to sell me double glazing and i just said, 'why would i need double glazing? I live in a cave!' They quickly hung up too.
		
Click to expand...

HAHA! I just spurted my tea out, burning my tounge in the process!!!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (22 October 2010)

Give them the classic Seinfeld line

"Sorry can't talk right now, but if you give me your home phone number I'll call you later"

The telesales person will probably refuse to give you their home phone number, so you can reply

"Oh you don't want to be called at home do you?  Now you know how I feel"

And hang up.


----------



## loopylucifer (22 October 2010)

i have several ways of getting rid of them.
one of my favouirte ones is to tell them the person they want is unavialable and to call bk then tell them a time when i know full well no one is in.
Another favourite one is to tell them the person is unavialible and when asked if im related to them tell them no (this really throws them) and when asked if i live there say no (throws them even more!) normally by now they give up i did have one which i told them i was the cleaner and they still tried to sell me stuff! Next time i get to that stage im going to tell thme im a burgler and see what they say!!
A friend of mine used to say ill go and get them and then just leave the phone on the side for an hour or so as they called you you would have to hang up to terminate the call!


----------



## Cedars (22 October 2010)

I tell them I'm a burglar. Get a variety of responses! The best so far has been, "Oh, right. Well, I dont think you should do that." LOL.


----------



## Sprout (22 October 2010)

When I get any cold callers, my response is to say "Did I ask you to call me?" and when they think for a moment and reply "no" I then say .... " WELL DONT DO IT AGAIN!" ans slam the phone down. Bit rude maybe ....


----------



## sueeltringham (22 October 2010)

I have several tactics, one is to switch radio onto radio 5 and leave phone next to it.  It usually takes them a while to work it out, plus it ties up the line.  Today I had a fit of giggles and repeated everything he said (he reckoned he was phoning from Microsoft and my computer was sending them error messages). I just laughed and said Ok what personal information are you after?  He slammed phone down!  Other tactic if a company has phoned several times is to ask if they've heard of the TPS and perhaps they would like reporting.  A whistle blown down phone also works wonders for persistent offenders.  I do however feel sorry for people who cold call for their job!


----------



## Brownmare (22 October 2010)

I usually say "Yes I'd love double glazing / a new kitchen / whatever but can you please call me back when I've sorted out my bankruptcy and I'll order it then"

Strangely enough I seem to have been taken off the lists now and rarely get calls like this


----------



## Bettyboo222 (22 October 2010)

I love doing this 

I will ask the caller for their personal details I get them occasionally

 'are you a relative ? 
no
a friend ?
no
why are you there then ?
the phone was ringing and the front door was open

Me and my dad also have a great script but it only works if you have a game that has a shooting option 

Answer phone 

' can I speak to Blah blah blah'
Me : Dad, phone 

Dad: (shouting) I thought I told you not to answer that phone 
(Place phone next to tv speakers)

Dad : Get here now 

Fire three shots 

You normally get shocked silence


----------



## dozzie (22 October 2010)

bettyboo222 said:



			I love doing this 

I will ask the caller for their personal details I get them occasionally

 'are you a relative ? 
no
a friend ?
no
why are you there then ?
the phone was ringing and the front door was open

Me and my dad also have a great script but it only works if you have a game that has a shooting option 

Answer phone 

' can I speak to Blah blah blah'
Me : Dad, phone 

Dad: (shouting) I thought I told you not to answer that phone 
(Place phone next to tv speakers)

Dad : Get here now 

Fire three shots 

You normally get shocked silence 

Click to expand...

PMSL!
I just say I rent the house. I dont think there is any need to be rude tbh as they are only trying to earn a living and it has to be better then being on the dole.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (22 October 2010)

I know, I do feel sorry for them. At least they are earning a living


----------



## swalk (22 October 2010)

I just put the phone down straight away without speaking but my mum pretends to be a 4yr old child!


----------



## canteron (22 October 2010)

OMG what a load of rather nasty people you are - no wonder no one likes horse people.

No one works in a call centre for 1st choice career move - it's normally just a way to try and make a living /pay your way through UNi or pick yourself up when life has gone bad - so well done you for not bothering to be polite - just hope no one bothers to be nice to you if you are down on your luck.


----------



## sueeltringham (22 October 2010)

Actually, I don't think I'm nasty at all.
I did say I felt sorry for the caller -I know someone has to do the job. 

However, we do belong to the Telephone Preference Service (TPS) which means they shouldn't be ringing us anyway.  If they'd done their homework in the first place, then they would know that.
I also find the calls a real invasion of my privacy and these calls are invariably at a difficult time when I'm trying to make tea/make up horse feeds and entertain two young children having dashed home from work.  So, how I deal with the call, depends on my mood and what else is going on.  Most of the calls I get these days are from abroad anyway -you can tell by the pause, click and foreign accent that is unable to deal with any response other than their role-play card.


----------



## irish_only (22 October 2010)

canteron said:



			OMG what a load of rather nasty people you are - no wonder no one likes horse people.

No one works in a call centre for 1st choice career move - it's normally just a way to try and make a living /pay your way through UNi or pick yourself up when life has gone bad - so well done you for not bothering to be polite - just hope no one bothers to be nice to you if you are down on your luck.
		
Click to expand...

You're so right. I will amend my response.
If it is a man calling I will ask him which girl he would like to book.
If it is a woman I will ask her if she would prefer a blonde or brunette stud.

I hope this is ok?


----------



## canteron (22 October 2010)

Irish only good form you celebrate your bad manners.


----------



## Lollii (22 October 2010)

canteron said:



			OMG what a load of rather nasty people you are - no wonder no one likes horse people. *Who doesn't like horse people? why? *

No one works in a call centre for 1st choice career move - it's normally just a way to try and make a living /pay your way through UNi or pick yourself up when life has gone bad - so well done you for not bothering to be polite - just hope no one bothers to be nice to you if you are down on your luck.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious?  I can't believe that you would stick up for these muppets that cold call people at home and try and scam money out of them  
If they can sit in an office bothering people on a phone all day they could do other things, working in a supermarket is a good, honest job, not what these plonkers are doing!


----------



## irish_only (22 October 2010)

canteron said:



			Irish only good form you celebrate your bad manners.
		
Click to expand...

Well considering they are usually trying to reclaim mis-paid PPI, or have a really good offer for me, I must be saving them loads of money.


----------



## odd1 (24 October 2010)

my 3yo nephew was here one day when i got a call, had this caller on a few times and had told them to remove the number from the list but they still called
i passed the phone to my nephew who is a chatterbox and left him too it - not had a call from that seller again


----------



## Django Pony (24 October 2010)

My favourite one was when a chap called from **** Market Research company and told me that as I'd not filled in their postal questionnaire, they would like to give me the opportunity to complete it over the phone. For my trouble, I would be entered into a prize draw to win £1000 off a conservatory.
I replied, "which company did you say you were calling from?"
"**** Market Research"
"you're not very good at it, are you?"
"what do you man madam?"
"well, you haven't done much resaerch now have you? I live in a first floor maisonette, WHERE am I going to put a conservatory?!"
He laughed and put the phone down!


----------



## Jo C (24 October 2010)

The best one I had was the one who asked me what my windows were made of, then got the giggles when I said glass! Well don't ask stupid questions!


----------



## lhotse (24 October 2010)

For anyone getting calls from Microsoft claiming that your computer is having problems, it's not a 'call centre' employing hard done by people open to abuse from the recipients, but a scam. They want to direct you to 'clean up' your computer by sending you to a site, where a spyware program will infect your computer and steal your personal details.

Next time they ring, I shall tell then that they are through to Staple Hill police station, WPC Brooks, how can I help you.


----------



## Apercrumbie (24 October 2010)

Although they annoy me so much, I try to be quite nice as I really feel for to people who have to work in places like that.  They know how much people hate it but often, it's the only job they can get.

BTW some brilliant responses on here, I'm chuckling rather a lot


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (24 October 2010)

hehehe!! love some of these, I worked in telesales for a long time, and would love it when people would give me funny answers, it would just kill the monotomy of he boring job!!

I once got asked out on a date!! hahaha!! 

Have also had the I live in a cave!


----------



## flyingfeet (25 October 2010)

canteron said:



			OMG what a load of rather nasty people you are - no wonder no one likes horse people.

No one works in a call centre for 1st choice career move - it's normally just a way to try and make a living /pay your way through UNi or pick yourself up when life has gone bad - so well done you for not bothering to be polite - just hope no one bothers to be nice to you if you are down on your luck.
		
Click to expand...

There is a world of difference between working in a call centre fielding proper customer calls and cold calling agencies. Plus around 50% of cold callers are now proper scams generally run by overseas cartels (Nigeria and the Netherlands seem to be the leading countries for this). These cold callers are aggressive and out to STEAL your money and or PERSONAL INFORMATION

So I think horsey or not, everyone should be treating these types of callers with the contempt they deserve and hopefully if everyone did this, they would cease to exist.


----------



## AprilBlossom (25 October 2010)

Just for the record, not all outbound calls jobs are 'the only job you can get'. I earn a very reasonable amount of money and work for a high-end hospitality company whilst predominantely making outbound calls... I could do a job in a variety of spheres but choose to do this as I am good at it and enjoy it.

I always  try to be polite to salespeople as I appreciate not all of them are as lucky as me, and probably earn very little basic salary therefore rely on commission. I'd never waste their time as some of you seem to enjoy doing - just politely say 'no thanks, I'm not interested.' and let them get on to another call, where someone _might_ be interested!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 October 2010)

If I suspect I've been cold called, I say something like "sorry am having trouble with the phone, can't hear you .....", THEN I press the hash key repeatedly, which apparently (or so I've been told) makes the computer generated calls spit your number out of the system.

I really resent being phoned by cold callers - I'm self employed and too blimmin busy to be bothered by people trying to sell me things I don't want - especially so as I'm on the TPS list for both the phone AND junk mail - and still keep getting both! TPS will tell you, if you complain, that you need to get the number of the company that's phoning you and when I've asked for this they either tell you there is no number !!! OR that they're not selling you anything just conducting a survey and thereby getting away with it.

OR, another solution given to me by a friend to get rid of them is to get your word in first and ask the caller if they're "saved"!!!! They'll put the phone down pretty quick then.


----------



## helen1105 (25 October 2010)

sueeltringham said:



			However, we do belong to the Telephone Preference Service (TPS) which means they shouldn't be ringing us anyway.  If they'd done their homework in the first place, then they would know that.
		
Click to expand...

we did this the other week after seeing it on watchdog and all the calls have stopped very easy to do have posted the link below 

http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/


----------



## dibbin (25 October 2010)

My aunt once got rid of them by detailing the exact specifications of the conservatory she wanted and getting the salesperson all excited ... then asking them how exactly they planned to fit a conservatory to a 12th floor flat


----------



## Bessieboo (25 October 2010)

Oh these have caused me so much trouble in the past.  Being such a kind soul I used to find it hard to say no and therefore, in the past, have had numberous appointments made for double glazing that I could not afford.  However I have toughened up over the years and now if I am not interested I politely say so before putting the phone down.

I do feel for the people on the other end of the phone because it must be a really horrible job to do.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 October 2010)

A truly horrible job for them ..so I just say "don`t waste your time on me  bye"


----------



## nickslynn (25 October 2010)

Now a days I just say Not interested thankyou very much good bye and hang up.
But  a few years back at my dads we were getting 3 or 4 a day, so one day when they asked for my father I asked if it was important as I would have to undo he straight jacket first! dont know who was laughing more us or them!


----------



## Munchkin (25 October 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdxYfYegQSQ


----------



## Lila (25 October 2010)

I actually work in a call center (not trying to sell things i must add) but when i call people about there order its very rare for someone to question where im calling from or for me to answer any questions before they give me all their card details again. 
And yes im calling them!! (im not a scammer lol) 
If someone called me i would never give my details without askiing 101 questions first.


----------



## nickslynn (25 October 2010)

Munchkin said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdxYfYegQSQ

Click to expand...

that made me laugh!!


----------



## TheEquineOak (26 October 2010)

AprilBlossom said:



			Just for the record, not all outbound calls jobs are 'the only job you can get'. I earn a very reasonable amount of money and work for a high-end hospitality company whilst predominantely making outbound calls... I could do a job in a variety of spheres but choose to do this as I am good at it and enjoy it.

I always  try to be polite to salespeople as I appreciate not all of them are as lucky as me, and probably earn very little basic salary therefore rely on commission. I'd never waste their time as some of you seem to enjoy doing - just politely say 'no thanks, I'm not interested.' and let them get on to another call, where someone _might_ be interested!
		
Click to expand...

Right back at you! When I was a student I made over 3k a month selling gas and electricity over the phone.  The rude/funny responses actually made the job just as exciting as making the sale!  Not every cold caller is a scam.  I worked for e.on and everything was scrutinised to the finest detail in order to prove to the customer that they were saving money.

There are some classic responses on here!!


----------



## gemin1eye (26 October 2010)

Lila said:



			I actually work in a call center (not trying to sell things i must add) but when i call people about there order its very rare for someone to question where im calling from or for me to answer any questions before they give me all their card details again. 
And yes im calling them!! (im not a scammer lol) 
If someone called me i would never give my details without askiing 101 questions first.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - I work in a call centre (inbound, but you still have no right to be rude to me!) and customers never check I am who I say I am, they just hand over their card details! If a company calls you (and you actually want to speak to them) find the number for yourself and check that that person works there before you give them any money!


----------



## irish_only (27 October 2010)

Another one last night - Hello Mrs ........ 
Me - just a minute, I'll get her (It was already me)
Caller starts on speel
ME - Hello, I thought you wanted Mrs .........
Caller restarts speel
ME - Just a minute, I'll see if I can find her
Caller - clunk click, gone.

Now who's being rude?


----------



## fabscd (27 October 2010)

I completely understand that a lot of these people are just doing their jobs, and that i don't have a problem with. It's the ones who after i have said 'no thanks, not interested' then carry on with their script regardless, then get quite shirty when i say i'm still not interested. I have found quite a lot of cold callers very friendly and will just say thank you for your time and hang up when i say i am not interested/have no need of their product. The ones who carry on after this will, i'm afraid get the sharper end of my tongue (btw i am never rude, just plain and simple....and ok, maybe a bit patronising) because it annoys me that they are then wasting my time and theirs. Canteron (?) I think you are generalising a bit much to say 'no wonder no one likes horse people' I can't think of anyone i know (horsey or non) who LIKES being called at dinner time by people trying to sell things!


----------



## lillith (27 October 2010)

I work in telemarketing, business to business not to consumer but just to share some info...being rude gets you no-where. 

If someone is arsish/rude/deliberately winds me up I am actualy less likely to try to work a way I can remove them from the system. I have call recording and work off a database so I cannot actualy remove people from the database unless I have spoken to the decision maker and found out why they aren't interested. I know people are busy and I do try my best to keep it short but being rude is the one sure-fire way to make me call you back every damn day untill I get the answers the brief says I need. If you are polite about not being interested then I am far more likely to try to work a way to write off the record asap.


----------



## Lollii (27 October 2010)

I have just seen an ad above with this:     

* Cold Calling Courses Read the new e-book that explains why cold calling doesn't work! www.nevercoldcall.com 



lillith said:



			but being rude is the one sure-fire way to make me call you back every damn day untill I get the answers the brief says Ineed.
		
Click to expand...

Is this for real??  I can't believe this is your attitude 

I really believe cold calling should be banned, it is harassment of the worse kind; being constantly called on a private number being told you need something that you don't ... this is MY time, stay out of it.

My home number is ex directory and registered with the TPS, we still get several calls a week (it was several a day) I have now unplugged the phone - thanks to people like you  I can now only use my mobile.


----------



## elephant (27 October 2010)

I was called one evening as I was multi tasking in the kitchen- begrudingly answered the phone as no-one else would get up to answer it (grrr), suddenly then to be given a speel on double glazing, I politely said that we were not interested and the callers cold reply was " well I knew that already- I rang you remember!" 


Grrr that still makes me mad to this day!!


----------



## Suzie86 (27 October 2010)

Lollii said:



			I have just seen an ad above with this:     

* Cold Calling Courses Read the new e-book that explains why cold calling doesn't work! www.nevercoldcall.com 



Is this for real??  I can't believe this is your attitude 

I really believe cold calling should be banned, it is harassment of the worse kind; being constantly called on a private number being told you need something that you don't ... this is MY time, stay out of it.

My home number is ex directory and registered with the TPS, we still get several calls a week (it was several a day) I have now unplugged the phone - thanks to people like you  I can now only use my mobile.
		
Click to expand...

If you read lilliths post she does B2B cold calling not B2C - completely different!!!

And yes it does work - otherwise companies wouldnt bother paying people to do it!!!!

Yes scam calls from abroad etc different thing but not what the post is about!!!!


----------



## Brontie (27 October 2010)

Loving the youtube video one! Some great replies. We had one phone up the other day asking for my father, he was out and we told them. They then asked for his mobile number, and we said that he's a lorry driver, he wont answer he'll be driving. Then for the next five minutes, said caller was sat on the phone demanding his number saying he might answer, and that we don't know that he wont. Rude.


----------



## Lila (27 October 2010)

Its suprising how many people say sorry mr or mrs... isnt here right now can i ask whose calling i say yes QVC  and they say hold on there just walking through the door or just pulling ontot he driveway lol. Always makes me laugh as i know they are usually sat next to them. 

We only make our calls between 4-9 weekdays as the contact rate is to low during the day which im sure is why most of us get calls around tea time.

I usually polite to people who cold call but iv hada few recently same person calling same time EVERYDAY asking for someone else. When i say they have the wrong number they try to sell me things t which i tell them im not interested but they still call back everyday. 
In the end i got ratty with them and they havent called since


----------



## Katikins (27 October 2010)

My sister ended up in doing cold calling for about a month this year as she was between jobs and had to pay the rent, it was the only thing she could get on short notice (she has now moved on to a job she loves).  But knowing the amount of crap she used to get even though she was always polite was awful.  I will always be polite and say that I'm not interested politely.

However, I don't get these calls anymore as I don't have a landline (plus if they bothered calling me here it would be in Dutch so I can play my 'I don't speak Dutch' card).  I'm actually surprised at the number of people who still have landlines... I can only think of one person I know who does (though I suppose there might be signal problems if you live in the sticks).


----------



## Lollii (27 October 2010)

Suzie86 said:



			If you read lilliths post she does B2B cold calling not B2C - completely different!!!

*I did read the post - thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is not different at all, business or consumer - it is still harassment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And yes it does work - otherwise companies wouldnt bother paying people to do it!!!!
*
If they didn't pay them, we wouldn't have to put up with it !!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes scam calls from abroad etc different thing but not what the post is about!!!!
		
Click to expand...

*Of course it is what we are talking about - see title of thread 'Cold Callers an amusing way to get rid!!!!! they are a pain in the ar*e - ban em!!!!

Is this enough explanation marks now? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Flibble (27 October 2010)

I tend to divide cold callers into groups.

The obvious scam - you are having problems with your computer deserve all they get. They are a source of entertainment

The foreign unsolicited calls offering a prize for a competition entered deserve all they get especially when you can tell they are reading from a script..

We are on TPS so the others get a why are you calling me I am registered with TPS and I am generally not rude to them as I recognise they are just doing a job. I had a lovely chat with a lad one day who was offering me a deal on 0% interest Credit Card balance transfers after all its not his fault that is what the Company who employ him want him to do.


----------



## blackcob (27 October 2010)

Lollii said:



			If they can sit in an office bothering people on a phone all day they could do other things, working in a supermarket is a good, honest job, not what these plonkers are doing! 

Click to expand...

Thanks for calling me a plonker. 

I did cold-calling for eighteen months to fund my first year at university. It was horrible, horrible work, I used to cry when I got home at night because of the stress of being forced to make x calls per hour and having your toilet breaks timed up on a big screen for all to see. 

However, the money was excellent - £2 an hour more than supermarket work - and after six weeks I was 'promoted' to rewarming instead, i.e calling people who had already shown interest in what we were selling. It didn't happen often but I saved quite a few people thousands of pounds a year. One sent me a bunch of flowers in thanks.  

You only have to say 'no thanks' and put the phone down. If you're registered with the TPS, tell them, though it's likely that they have your number completely legitimately - our databases were regularly cross-checked with the TPS and most of the leads we had were people who had voluntarily given their number, even if this was by forgetting to tick a box on a sister company's form or something.


----------



## AprilBlossom (27 October 2010)

Lollii said:



*Of course it is what we are talking about - see title of thread 'Cold Callers an amusing way to get rid!!!!! they are a pain in the ar*e - ban em!!!!

Is this enough explanation marks now? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Click to expand...

And what is it you do to earn a living Lollii?


----------



## Ladyinred (27 October 2010)

Even a light hearted thread such as this one can quickly turn into a bitchfest on H+H..


----------



## sash (27 October 2010)

so, would you all be the same when H&H cold call you then!?


----------



## natalia (27 October 2010)

H&H ALWAYS cold call me! AND I'M *********** FED UP WITH IT! NO I won't use them to advertise my horses as they are too expensive, and not very good at getting numbers right in adverts. Today I had a lad from H&H on the phone and despite telling him this in my first sentence, he kept on trying! They must call me at least once a week and horse deals are similar!


----------



## Nickijem (27 October 2010)

Hehe - we have just had some cold caller on the phone!  It was an international number (we are on the tps list so shouldn't get cold calls) but I know they do still call people on the tps list.
My husband just did the replica of the 'murder scene' that is on you tube! (someone posted a link earlier)
He pretended to be a police officer at the murder scene and got this poor chap really worried that he was going to have to give evidence in court
He soon hung up


----------



## Megan_T (27 October 2010)

Dear oh dear - this thread has made me laugh.

I do feel sorry for the people who are genuinely cold calling, it must be an utterly shite job and not one I would ever do myself.

Having said that, the ones who call my 87 year old Grandmother who has to get up of her chair to answer the phone, for them to then try and sell her a new kitchen or double glazing, deserve to have a sharp stick poked up their do-da. Even when she politely declines and they... just... keep... on.... and ..... on... at.... her. I'd happily give them a darn good speaking to and wouldn't feel even slightly bad about it. She's old and vulnerable and that is why they call her.

I also have an issue with being called in the evenings when I'm trying to sit down and eat my tea or wind down. I try not to be rude, but sometimes I don't always manage it. I've never tried any of these ideas you guys have come up with, but that's just because I'm just not smart enough 

My mum suffers from unbearable migraines... and one day, as she had finally managed to get to sleep after being sick all day and not being able to open her eyes... the phone rang (she has one phone in her bedroom), late in the evening... it was a sales call. 

I swear to god I nearly hit the ceiling, I was RAGING.

I'm afraid to say that the nice asian man on the phone got one hell of an earful.

And no, I wasn't even a little bit sorry.


----------



## Ladyinred (27 October 2010)

I find the three worst offenders on the cold calling scene are:

 BT themselves.. 'No. I do not want to change my internet provider. Like I didn't want to change it last week or the one before.. oh and to save you calling, I won't want to change it next week'

AOL.. I hate you all. Please go away. AOL is rubbish.

And last but not least, Sky. 'No I do not want a free trial upgrade to Sky Movies. I do not have time to watch movies. And neither do I want Sky Sports. Yes, believe it or not, I am perfectly happy with the channells we have now.'


----------



## natalia (28 October 2010)

I've just had YET ANOTHER cold caller from horse and hound despite yesterday telling them not to call me again! H&H are certainly persistant but driving me nuts as I have no intention of advertising with them!


----------



## irish_only (29 October 2010)

I've just had another one. Told them is being discussed on this forum, so I think they are going to have a look.


----------



## canteron (29 October 2010)

Dear Irish only so they are going to look on the forums, well I am going to stick up for those cold callers.

If life is good to you - as clearly it has been to You - then you can afford to be nice and 'up your nose' middle class.  However believe it or not some people have to work out how to make life work for them and if you go into any call centre you I'll find people trying to make sense of life and find a way forward - the sort of thing the more privileged among you take for granted.

So if you think it is cool to be ride to people who may not have your sophistication and luck, then fine, but I just th ink it makes you rather a rude cow.

How do I know this, because I have worked in one and seen students trying to find their way through uni without huge debts, disabled people who are good on the phone but have limited keyboard skill and also single mums trying to have some work ethic - and some ot the Nicest most fun people.

So that's why I think most of you come across as rather unpleasant snobs and far more irritating than the cold callers.  After all this forum is mean to be about horses not a competition on how beastly you can be.


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (29 October 2010)

AprilBlossom said:



			Just for the record, not all outbound calls jobs are 'the only job you can get'. I earn a very reasonable amount of money and work for a high-end hospitality company whilst predominantely making outbound calls... I could do a job in a variety of spheres but choose to do this as I am good at it and enjoy it.

I always  try to be polite to salespeople as I appreciate not all of them are as lucky as me, and probably earn very little basic salary therefore rely on commission. I'd never waste their time as some of you seem to enjoy doing - just politely say 'no thanks, I'm not interested.' and let them get on to another call, where someone _might_ be interested!
		
Click to expand...

I agree ..I have worked in the telesales industry for 11 yrs and i have been very successfull. It can be a hard job i agree but when i took home as much as a top surgeon last yr it didn't bother me.
What would you rather people do ? Claim benefits ? Some people have no idea! 
The cold callers that bother you are trying very hard to earn a living some of them probably earn more than you do. Show some respect. 
i Its a boring job sometimes i agree when your working up the ladder .... but you think your the only ones who have a laugh ..Hmmm i don't think so ..


----------



## Dolcé (29 October 2010)

Thing is...........you register with tps and then give your number out to someone who then sells it on and you start getting calls again, you need to renew your tps (and mps) regularly to get the best from it, either that or don't EVER give your number out to any business or on any form/website.

BT - ask to speak to a manager and ask for your details to be removed from their list

It must be a horrible job, and I do feel the need to say that cold calling is TOTALLY different to scam calls from abroad, but when I have just got in and am tired and they ring and won't get off the phone then I just tell them I won't be a minute and leave the phone off the hook!  I can't help it, it may be rude, but they do my head in!  Having said that, I don't get many now because of the tps and I do renew my registration every few months.


----------



## Lollii (29 October 2010)

[QUOTEThe cold callers that bother you are trying very hard to earn a living some of them probably earn more than you do. Show some respect. ..[/QUOTE]

Are you for real?? no I bl**dy won't show ANY respect for these people that 'force' their way into my home everytime (when my land line phone was plugged in) I sit down with my family after a long day  ...  they read from a boring script and refuse to accept it when I say NO THANKS ... I don't want it and shouldn't have to put up with it 

And now to top it all I'm being told to have respect for people doing this job because they earn more than me  no chance, in fact you have just made it worse ... I *will* find more amusing ways to get rid of cold callers!


----------



## Dolcé (29 October 2010)

Lollii said:



			[QUOTE

And now to top it all I'm being told to have respect for people doing this job because they earn more than me  no chance, in fact you have just made it worse ... I *will* find more amusing ways to get rid of cold callers!
		
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## Lollii (29 October 2010)

hch4971 said:



			LOL
		
Click to expand...


----------



## irish_only (30 October 2010)

canteron said:



			Dear Irish only so they are going to look on the forums, well I am going to stick up for those cold callers.

If life is good to you - as clearly it has been to You - then you can afford to be nice and 'up your nose' middle class.  However believe it or not some people have to work out how to make life work for them and if you go into any call centre you I'll find people trying to make sense of life and find a way forward - the sort of thing the more privileged among you take for granted.

So if you think it is cool to be ride to people who may not have your sophistication and luck, then fine, but I just th ink it makes you rather a rude cow.

How do I know this, because I have worked in one and seen students trying to find their way through uni without huge debts, disabled people who are good on the phone but have limited keyboard skill and also single mums trying to have some work ethic - and some ot the Nicest most fun people.

So that's why I think most of you come across as rather unpleasant snobs and far more irritating than the cold callers.  After all this forum is mean to be about horses not a competition on how beastly you can be.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, did I say I was rude? Nope, did he take offence? nope. Am I stuck up and middle class, I'll ask my friends and pick them up when they inevitably fall about laughing.
Has life been good to me? - well where shall I start. I've probably done more shitty jobs than you ever knew existed, 12 hours a day 7 days a week to make ends meet, and lived on veg stew. But I wouldn't work in a call centre or be a traffic warden, I'd rather clean toilets. And I certainly wouldn't resort to name calling someone whom I neither knew or knew of as I would hope that I could be unbiased.


----------



## irish_only (30 October 2010)

Cold callers - an amusing way to get rid

Read the heading again, it might help


----------



## irish_only (30 October 2010)

I had gone to bed but just had a lightbulb moment. I'll change the butlers hours so he can answer the telephone in the evening - that should sort it.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 October 2010)

I got the best feeling the other day from a sort of cold caller.

We have lost our kitten and i had put flyers up around the area.

Well i was driving home the next day and my mobile rang so i answered (ordinarily i wouldnt answer while driving but i was so desperate to find my kitten i just took the call).
The conversation went as follows

Teenage sounding lad : i've found your cat
me :where are you?
lad ; Aston - it's dead in the road
me: ha ha very funny (hung up)

I knew it was a prank call but the joke was on them. They phoned when i was justa round the corner from my road, so after the call i turned down the road and there was the kids, phone in hand, standing next to my ad.

I pulled up, wound down the window and scared the s*** out of them. lol

They will think twice next time


----------



## kazhar (30 October 2010)

cold callers are the reason why I dont answer my landline at the moment. I am also registered with TPS yet i come in at lunchtime to loads of missed calls and half a message on the answerphone (stops when they realise Its not actually a live person on the end of line) and then for the rest of the day , phone rings every 20 mins...and i do mean EVERY. if I wanted double glazing, a new kitchen, to change my services etc...I would sort it out myself. its just as bad as people knocking on your door aand saying " oh we are not selling you anything but we have been informed by  (insert utility company of choice) that you are paying to much, so just sign this and you will be sorted!". the only reason i have a landline is for the internet.


----------



## Seahorse (30 October 2010)

We are registered with TPS and never get any cold callers luckily! 

If we do get any phone calls at all what I like to do is call their bluff especially when they ask me to confirm my address, I reply "ok tell me the address and I'll confirm if it's correct or not!" that normally throws them off!!


----------



## blackstar (31 October 2010)

I don't really have a problem with cold callers - I simply say 'thank you but I'm not interested' and hang up. Surely formulating amusing comebacks just wastes more time? I'm sure that they've heard it all before. When I was a student I worked in a BT call centre, there was no cold calling involved in the sense of sales, but I did have to make outbound calls to speak to people about existing BT orders. So many would automatically come back with things like 'I don't speak English' or 'You have the wrong number' only to hastily change their tune when they realised what I was calling about. It was a thankless task and I can't imagine what it must be like to do that as your 'real' job with no end in sight.


----------



## Tinkerbee (31 October 2010)

blackstar said:



			I don't really have a problem with cold callers - I simply say 'thank you but I'm not interested' and hang up. Surely formulating amusing comebacks just wastes more time? I'm sure that they've heard it all before. When I was a student I worked in a BT call centre, there was no cold calling involved in the sense of sales, but I did have to make outbound calls to speak to people about existing BT orders. So many would automatically come back with things like 'I don't speak English' or 'You have the wrong number' only to hastily change their tune when they realised what I was calling about. It was a thankless task and I can't imagine what it must be like to do that as your 'real' job with no end in sight.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Can't say I have the time or inclination to piss about with them. I just say no thanks and hang up, or ask me to remove us from their database if they can.
This has worked and we no longer get "real" people just the automated ones, and I just hang up immediately if there is no hello straight away  I've hung up on my grandmother before but what can you do.


----------



## D66 (31 October 2010)

When i've had a nuisance call i google the phone number and if it is a known source of time-wasting calls or scams I put it on the phone's banned list. We are registered with TPS.  I got seriously fed up with them when the kids were small as the calls would invariably happen at bath or bed time. Cue me running round the house trying to find phone, kids alone in bath, nappies half on, etc etc.  Now we only get the foreign scammers and I can't find a way to block them yet.  
I do feel some sympathy for people who have to work in call centres, I tend to say I'm not interested and put the phone down.  They probably think its rude of me to hang up on them, but then I think its rude of them to argue with me over whether I'm interested or not.


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (31 October 2010)

Im glad i shook things up a bit !
You lot are just far to serious !!


----------



## Cedars (31 October 2010)

Phone call I had today whilst babysitting.

"Hello, are you Mrs M?"

"No."

"Are you a relative?"

"No."

"Are you a friend?"

"No."

"Do you live in the house?"

"No."

*pause* "Ok then." Hangs up!


----------



## somethingorother (31 October 2010)

I have worked in a call centre to get me out of my uni debt. I couldn't find a job anywhere but this agency got me one working evenings in a scabby call centre. My only specification for my job hunt was no outbound calls. 

If you get paid more than the rest of us to do outbound calls and so that makes it ok in your mind to bother people whilst they have things to do, then you can deal with people being rude imo. Otherwise, get an inbound callcentre job and perhaps regain your soul. 

I am rude to cold callers. They are pointless and annoying, and nothing good ever comes of them. And if they make an extra few quid an hour than me (i doubt it, and i do a cruddy dangerous job) then that makes me more likely to be rude. It's like selling your soul to the devil.


----------



## Jane_Lou (1 November 2010)

helen1105 said:



			we did this the other week after seeing it on watchdog and all the calls have stopped very easy to do have posted the link below 

http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/

Click to expand...


Thanks for this link - lets see if this stops the constant calls from the AA trying to sell me insurance!


----------



## RobinHood (1 November 2010)

I get them all day at work and it goes like this

"hello can I speak to miss XXXX please"

"yes I'll just put you on hold whilst I get her"

and I just leave them on hold for as long as I can bear .


----------



## Crackerz (1 November 2010)

I hate it, i just answer then hang up straight away when i hear who they are. 

When i have a day off work, the land line seems to ring all day!! I never answer it.


----------



## Cedars (1 November 2010)

Had a great one today.

"Hello, is Mr B in?"

"Yes."

"Can I speak to him please?"

"Who's calling?"

"BT."

"No."

"Sorry?"

"No, you cant speak to him."

"oh. ok. goodbye."


----------



## Natch (2 November 2010)

lillith said:



			I work in telemarketing, business to business not to consumer but just to share some info...being rude gets you no-where. 

... If you are polite about not being interested then I am far more likely to try to work a way to write off the record asap.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. Its common sense, and the same rule apples to lots of different walks of life. be polite to people, and they are more likely to stop annoying you  



Lollii said:



			Is this for real??  I can't believe this is your attitude 

I really believe cold calling should be banned, it is harassment of the worse kind; being constantly called on a private number being told you need something that you don't ... this is MY time, stay out of it.

My home number is ex directory and registered with the TPS, we still get several calls a week (it was several a day) I have now unplugged the phone - thanks to people like you  I can now only use my mobile.
		
Click to expand...

My my I can't believe your attitude...  Seriously, take issue with the company which creates these inefficient and soul-destroying jobs, not the person who has to make the calls. 

They're getting your number from somewhere - and if you actually answered the phone and asked them politely not to call again I bet the frequency of these calls would decrease. 

And again, its not people like those who work there, its the companies who employ them you should be taking issue with.



Seahorse said:



			If we do get any phone calls at all what I like to do is call their bluff especially when they ask me to confirm my address, I reply "ok tell me the address and I'll confirm if it's correct or not!" that normally throws them off!!
		
Click to expand...

Also legitimate companies who I am actually interested in hearing from, or whom I would actually answer their market research questions for, won't confirm your details without you confirming it to them first  I have many a time told the caller that since it was them who rang me, they should be able to tell me my address, in order to confirm to me that they are who they say they are. They won't though (which I can understand and am quite grateful for, but surely they can see that I'm not going to tell someone calling from an unknown number my other telephone numbers and address etc 

i'm all for amusing ways to get rid of cold callers. just not rude ones.


----------



## qwertyuiop (3 November 2010)

I never answer any call from an unknown number. I Google unknown ones and all the telemarketers' numbers come up on various websites, so I just add them to a caller name titled "Ignore". Some are very persistent, despite me never answering.

If I could be bothered to find out how, I would start forwarding calls from 1 telemarketer to another randomly selected one. That would confuse them when they start getting calls from each other!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 November 2010)

I used to work nights and cold callers were a total nightmare. I feel its an invasion of privacy, I have a phone line purely for the internet, not for companies to use the line I pay rent on for their own benefit.
 I refuse to do business with any company that calls without invitation.
 I'm never rude, I just leave the phone reciever on the side and go back to what I was doing while they talk to themselves. Stops someone else being bothered for a few minutes.
 No sympathy for cold callers - wages are very good. Contribution to society = nil.


----------



## jasmine (4 November 2010)

I just normally say "no thanks" and hang up.  A couple of months ago i had  one asking for Mrs ******, my Mom.  My Mom passed away 11 years ago, that one got more than a "no thanks"


----------



## varkie (4 November 2010)

Night before last, my phone went at 1.35am.  It rang twice, then stopped.  It woke me of course.  I looked at the number, and it was a landline I didn't recognise.  I laid in bed worrying in case it was something important, so switched my laptop on from bed, and googled the number.

It was a UK number, from a UK company, called Grove Communications, who apparently try to get you to swop your mobile package to be with them.  They are a supposedly 'legitimate' company, they are based in the UK, yet they called me at 1.35am!!!

A search on google revealed it's not just me either - other people have had them call at midnight, 4am, 5am, etc.

How on earth can that be justified?!?!

I don't normally speak rudely to cold callers, tho I do resent their intrusion into my life.  But if this lot call me again, day or night, they are going to get incredibly short shrift!


----------



## Rana (4 November 2010)

QR

I always try to be nice (as does my OH) - we simply say something along the lines of "I'm sorry, we're really not interested but thank you for your call".  However, the ones who are very persistent and insist on giving us the sales chat, I do get a bit stroppy with.  I tend to interrupt and ask where they got the number from because we're ex-directory and registered with TPS, they usually apologise and end the call.

One did make me laugh a couple of weeks ago.  "Hello, could I speak to Mr X XXXX please".  "Erm, no, I'm sorry, he doesn't live here any more"  "Oh dear, would you be interested in blah blah blah".  The previous occupant hasn't lived there for nearly 4 years and never had the same phone number as us.  AAARGH!


----------



## henryhorn (4 November 2010)

My friend's husband has the best trick, he asks who they are and when they say the company's name he pretends to be a police officer investigating a murder at the house, and gets shirty saying why are they calling etc  and demanding to know what their relationship was with the deceased. 
Take it from me, they never call back.


----------



## qwertyuiop (4 November 2010)

The worst ones are the cold calls I get at work from salesgimps. I met 1 at a conference and he was pestering me for weeks afterwards to come in and demo his software. I told him I had just bought (for £200K) the equivalent software from 1 of his competitors! In the end I had to have a quiet word with someone in his parent company to make him stop (I suspect he got b****h slapped for annoying me).


----------



## sammiea (5 November 2010)

I Had a call from company wanting to help me settle my debts....told them i didnt have any....

Caller - what no credit cards, overdrafts?
Me - Nope
Caller - mortgage
Me - Nope
Caller - nothing?
Me - No, I won the lottery and have settled everything & will shortly be off on holiday before moving to my new house
Caller - oh sorry to bother you, congratulations

Lol i did have to laught


----------



## irish_only (5 November 2010)

sammiea said:



			I Had a call from company wanting to help me settle my debts....told them i didnt have any....

Caller - what no credit cards, overdrafts?
Me - Nope
Caller - mortgage
Me - Nope
Caller - nothing?
Me - No, I won the lottery and have settled everything & will shortly be off on holiday before moving to my new house
Caller - oh sorry to bother you, congratulations

Lol i did have to laught
		
Click to expand...

still lol - I've had these too, and they are flabbergasted when I say I don't owe anything. DOH


----------



## henryhorn (7 November 2010)

Hang on a minute canteron, we are on the preferential callers list so it's against the rules to ring us to start with!
I feel cold calling is a gross invasion of privacy and whether you are working your way through uni or whatever, don't intrude in my home without invitation.
I wonder how you woulod feel if in the middle of your final exam the  phone interrupted you selling double glazing?
If they pester me then sorry, it's fair game to have payback for dragging me in from the yard removing my boots and legging it to the phone..  I'm perfectly capable of sourcing and buying anything I require, just don't pester me via phone. (yes I am getting grumpier as I age )
I am not always rude to people either, sometimes I just say no thank you, I already have whatever they are selling, the ones who get short shift are those persistent types who won't take no for an answer..


----------



## Alec Swan (7 November 2010)

Many years ago,  and in my youth,  I did a tour of cold calling.  I went to an elderly lady,  one morning,  and before I'd even finished my opening spiel,  she interrupted me with,  "That's very kind of you,  dear,  but my husband's in the trade"  and shut the door in my face!!

I laughed all the way back to my van,  and abandoned my new career,  there and then!  A lesson learned.

Alec.


----------

